# HID headlights



## crhabeck (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone put HID headlights into their Quantum? 

Do you think they would be better than the stock lights? 

Just want to be able to see better a night and want to know if they would be a good investment. The sellers all say they are great but I want to know from real people.


----------

